# Vacmaster VP112 Chamber Vacuum Sealer



## gic (Sep 20, 2013)

This seems to be far and away the cheapest vacuum sealer available - I found one place that sells it for $539.

Has anyone any experience with this model?? (I'm a serious home cook who has gotten way to into sous vide and my Costco foodsaver just isn't cutting it anymore :- ) )

TIA


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 20, 2013)

Gic, I've had it for two years now. Da Bomb. will change your life, you'll use it more than your fancy kitchen knives. Its not just bout Sous Vide either. One of the best ways to steam vegetables is to cut them up, put in bag with TBLS butter, TBLS water pinch of salt, pull max vac, microwaver for three minutes. DING vegetables are ready

Plus this unit has a wide mouth ball jar sealer. I've been using it to make quick brines for proteins. I could go on, do you get the impression that I like this unit. LOL


----------



## gic (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks, I'll pull the trigger now. What's the best size of the bags to buy and the best source??


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 20, 2013)

Dude....please share where you found this price (PM is OK too)...the best I could find was about 7 bills.



gic said:


> This seems to be far and away the cheapest vacuum sealer available - I found one place that sells it for $539.
> 
> Has anyone any experience with this model?? (I'm a serious home cook who has gotten way to into sous vide and my Costco foodsaver just isn't cutting it anymore :- ) )
> 
> TIA


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 20, 2013)

There is a thread on it if you search, I relayed my experiences with mine. In short, I like it.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 20, 2013)

Choosing bags can be tricky and have purchased some wrong sizes. Most useful are 10X8, 12X8, 12X14. I also have 6X10 and they're useful for sealing single chix breasts and individual portions for storage. Buy them by the 1000 count and they'll cost you pennies a bag


----------



## gic (Sep 20, 2013)

Mucho, If I buy the 12x14 I assume I can always cut them smaller? Since they come in boxes of 1000, I'd rather get the biggest size and modify them then get multiple sizes!


----------



## cheflarge (Sep 25, 2013)

I used to rep for this machine. It is, by far, the best chambered vac machine for the money.


----------



## cookinstuff (Sep 25, 2013)

Getting bigger bags and making your own is an option, I usually keep three sizes, one for individuals, that would fill a nine pan, not sure the exact measurement, usually for vegetables, or single portions of protein. Than a larger size for keeping your proteins sealed for storage, and a really large size for packing whole loins and really large items. The bags do get expensive, but you will save way more money keeping product safe and sealed, than just wrapping stuff in inserts. People think a vac packer goes hand in hand with a circulator, but even without our circulators, and given the choice, I would chose the vac pac hands down. If it's as good as people are saying for 500$ I would jump in a heartbeat, clearly you have the money lying around, so spend it on that thing already, before you find a cool gyuto to buy or something hehe (I can always justify another expensive knife, but sometimes an expensive cooking tool is just so much harder to justify buying, but such a better use of our hard earned cash generally). Have fun sealing


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 25, 2013)

Cookingstuff, sounds like you know a lot about cooking stuff. I could not agree with you more. I use my vac chamber fifty to one compared to SV. IMO, unless you have a combo oven or detected steamer, its hard to beat fresh veggies 4 minutes out of the MICROWAVE when sealed under high pressure with a dollop of butter, splash of water and a sprinkle of salt. 



cookinstuff said:


> People think a vac packer goes hand in hand with a circulator, but even without our circulators, and given the choice, I would chose the vac pac hands down. If it's as good as people are saying for 500$ I would jump in a heartbeat, clearly you have the money lying around, so spend it on that thing already, before you find a cool gyuto to buy or something hehe (I can always justify another expensive knife, but sometimes an expensive cooking tool is just so much harder to justify buying, but such a better use of our hard earned cash generally). Have fun sealing


----------



## cookinstuff (Sep 25, 2013)

hehe you got that right mucho, i bet our grandmothers would be proud. I think my grandma invented the plastic bag SV when ziplocs were invented. She used to freeze soup and just drop the bag in a pot of hot water as well.


----------

